# Help! need a recipe by the end of today



## cookingprincess (Nov 25, 2009)

Hello, 
New to the website, think i'm gonna like it though! Anywayz looking for some good cheeseball recipe's preferably a cranberry one and a green onion one. They can't have wine or walnuts in them
 Thanks


----------



## cookinghomefood (Nov 25, 2009)

Maybe this one will be great.

====================

*             Ingredients*



                     1 pound bacon
                     2 (8 ounce) packages cream cheese, softened
                     3 tablespoons mayonnaise
                     1 green onion, chopped
                     1 cup chopped pecans
 

*             Directions*



 In a large skillet fry the bacon. Remove the bacon from the skillet and drain on paper towels. Chop or break the cooled bacon into small pieces. 
 In a medium-size mixing bowl, combine cream cheese, bacon, mayonnaise, and green onions. When mixed well, form 2 balls out of the mixture. Cover and refrigerate 3 to 4 hours, or overnight. 
                     Before serving, roll the cheese balls in the chopped pecans.


----------



## Wyogal (Nov 25, 2009)

A couple of weeks ago I was looking for a sandwich filling and came up with this, you could adapt it as a cheeseball (just mince instead of dice):
cream cheese
green onion
diced celery
dried cranberries, diced


----------

